# Driving to canada, gun question.



## boostnut (Jul 18, 2008)

A group of 6 of us are heading to Ontario (about 220 miles north of I'ntl Falls) in a few weeks for a fly in fishing trip. We're driving into Canada, crossing thru at Int'l Falls. For those of you who have done this recently, are there any difficulties taking a long gun in? I've got the Non-resident firearm declaration form from the royal canadian mounted police along with my Illinois firearm owners card. Is there anything else I can do ahead of time to make crossing into Canada w/a long gun easier? Thanks!


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jul 18, 2008)

If it were me I would ask the RCMP.


----------



## clearance (Jul 18, 2008)

They will ask "A gun for fishing?". Its not worth the bother. Just the other day In Vancouver there was a swat team takedown and arrest of some guys with hunting rifles, it was like some gang apprehension thing you see on "Cops". All because some woman saw a rifle and called the police, haven't heard anymore about it.

Back in the day, people drove pickups around with rifles in the back window on a gun rack, not so now.

A few years ago there was a terrble bear attack on tourists in northern B.C., a couple of people were killed. People were beating this bear with sticks and rocks while it ate a woman. Finally an American tourist saved the day with a rifle he had in his camper. A rifle he was not supposed to have.


----------



## wildbio (Jul 18, 2008)

make sure you register it with U.S. Customs BEFORE you cross the border into Canada. It will save a lot of hassle when you cross back into the US.
You only have to do that once for that firearm - on any future trips you just take that registration with you (if you're taking the same firearm).


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 18, 2008)

wildbio said:


> make sure you register it with U.S. Customs BEFORE you cross the border into Canada. It will save a lot of hassle when you cross back into the US.
> You only have to do that once for that firearm - on any future trips you just take that registration with you (if you're taking the same firearm).


+1 Also tell the Canadians ie Border A Holes you want to do some target shooting with friends wile here.
Every time I go into Montana I get asked the same ? Do you have any firearms alcohol or tobacco with you? I feel like saying what the hell do you think I am crossing the border for
But back on topic if it was hunting season not such a big deal they get suspicious if it's not hunting season.


----------



## goblin (Aug 10, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> Do you have any firearms alcohol or tobacco with you?



Well hell yeah, I'm an American.


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 11, 2008)

goblin said:


> Well hell yeah, I'm an American.


Me thinks you forgot the I in my quote! When I go to Montana!
I can but a bottle of Crown Royal for 6 bucks less!


----------



## Brushwacker (Aug 23, 2008)

In 1994 I crossed the border several times to and fro AK. Every time I went into Canada they wanted to see all my guns ( had 2 shotguns,1 single and 1 pump) . I was orered to a special room 1 time and they literially interigated me and then my camper was searched. When the inspector got in my tackle box he was very interested in each container and and started opening everything. I had an old tin about 1"squarex2" high that when he opened it had brown rust on the bottom. He shook it out on his hand and smelled it then looked at me seriously and said do you do drugs ? I really thought he was smarter then that but I thought he was going to try to make a bust out of that so I looked him in the eye and slow and firm said no sir, I do not do drugs. He put the rust back in the tin, dropped it in the tackle box and moved out of the camper. I jumped in ,straitened things out and left.
I thought I read somewhere recently that Canada requires you to fill out a form and charges bookoo bucks to carry a gun into it now. I am sure the US border is not as leniant like it was.


----------



## windthrown (Aug 23, 2008)

I would avoid taking guns of any kind to Canada. We used to take the ferry to Alaska instead of driving the AlCan becasue we wanted to go hunting up there. Lots of people on the boat had long guns with them for the same reason. No way I would take a gun I love and use into Canada. They would come up with some excuse to confiscate it, and I would probably wind up in jail for blowing my top. They have REALLY taken things to extremes up there, not unlike here in California. 

Gun control here in California is rediculous, and like DC, they just come up with more laws to get around the new Supreme Court rulings, which will in turn be shot down in court, but not before they come up with even more BS restriction laws. My Walther PPK is a junk gun in California now. Cannot sell it in sate. My AR-15 is an evil assault rifle (I have a grandfathered permit for it though, but also cannot be sold, gifted, or otherwise transferred). However, as an OR citizen, I can bring them here for gun shows. Go figure... an out of state person has more rights to carry guns than an instate person in California.  

Anyway, good luck with the customs BS and hope you bag something good there with that rifle to make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 23, 2008)

Bringing a gun into Canada is like bringing pot into the US.

A bad idea at all times.


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 24, 2008)

windthrown said:


> I would avoid taking guns of any kind to Canada. We used to take the ferry to Alaska instead of driving the AlCan becasue we wanted to go hunting up there. Lots of people on the boat had long guns with them for the same reason. No way I would take a gun I love and use into Canada. They would come up with some excuse to confiscate it, and I would probably wind up in jail for blowing my top. They have REALLY taken things to extremes up there, not unlike here in California.
> 
> Gun control here in California is rediculous, and like DC, they just come up with more laws to get around the new Supreme Court rulings, which will in turn be shot down in court, but not before they come up with even more BS restriction laws. My Walther PPK is a junk gun in California now. Cannot sell it in sate. My AR-15 is an evil assault rifle (I have a grandfathered permit for it though, but also cannot be sold, gifted, or otherwise transferred). However, as an OR citizen, I can bring them here for gun shows. Go figure... an out of state person has more rights to carry guns than an instate person in California.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with the customs BS and hope you bag something good there with that rifle to make it all worthwhile.


It's not so bad to bring them up from Montana,as I have friends that come up here often to hunt bears in the Peace country they have never ran into any trouble at the boarder but then they hold both U.S and Can citizen ship that might help.Plus all their licenses and paper work.


----------



## KMB (Aug 25, 2008)

I would find out exactly which border crossing you will be using and call them. Be sure and get the name of the person you talk to and any other info that might help you if you're hassled at the border crossing.

Kevin


----------



## Nitroman (Sep 5, 2008)

If you wanna do some shooting it'd be easier to just borrow a firearm while there.


----------



## WesternSaw (Sep 5, 2008)

*Way Back!*

Quite a few years ago I new a guy who had a fridge magnet before fridge magnets were even popular.It read "When they outlaw guns only outlaws will have guns". Quite true is it not?
Lawrence


----------



## SectorB (Sep 10, 2008)

Sounds like you are going through Fort Frances. Good luck getting anything through that border. They are very strict on what is brought in and out. We were pulled to the exam lane for not having our fishing licenses readily available coming out of Canada. They wanted to look at the fish to make sure we didn't go over limit.

What fly in are you using, We take Rusty Meyers up to Granite for Walleye and Northern.


----------



## custom8726 (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't know about driving through the border with guns but when I flew in last year for a hunting trip it was fill out a couple forms, get your gun case checked and pay them. Buisness as usual.


----------



## boostnut (Sep 11, 2008)

SectorB said:


> Sounds like you are going through Fort Frances. Good luck getting anything through that border. They are very strict on what is brought in and out.
> We were pulled to the exam lane for not having our fishing licenses readily available coming out of Canada. They wanted to look at the fish to make sure we didn't go over limit.
> 
> What fly in are you using, We take Rusty Meyers up to Granite for Walleye and Northern.



Well, things have changed at Ft. Frances. I could have taken a truckload of dyanmite across the border and they wouldn't have had a clue. We pulled up to the gate, showed our passports, told them how much alcohol and tobacco we had and down the road we went. Nobody even took the time to open the door on the truck topper to see what we were hauling, what a joke.

Northern wilderness outfitters. Excellent experience, will be using them again in a couple of years. Nice planes, cabins, boats, everything was nicer than expected. We went to Lil Shab lake for walleye and northern. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## testlight (Sep 11, 2008)

NOT worth it 
 I love guns , but seriously consider some bear spray or something else. Oh yeah you have to buy the spray in Canada, it can't come across the border.


----------



## boostnut (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmm, guess its a good thing that they didn't go thru our truck. One of the guys on the trip bought some of that stuff. I can't say that I'd get close enough to a bear to use it.


----------



## kevlar (Sep 21, 2008)

Groundman One said:


> Bringing a gun into Canada is like bringing pot into the US.
> 
> A bad idea at all times.



I agree


----------



## Curbside (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't know if you've gone yet but check out this link should answer most of your questions.

http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/publications/pub/bsf5044-eng.html


----------

